# An interesting observation on zebras -is this one a BAB?-



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

These pictures just make me want a Zebra all the more. I think they are the coolest little things!

(I know that doesn't help you)


----------



## WalnutPixie (Oct 15, 2010)

I know, I love them too! I think they are possibly the cutest equines out there (besides my own horse, of course).

Can I get away with sharing another picture without this thread being moved out of color and genetics? The resident stallion zebra came over to the bus, looked up at the driver, and opened his mouth really wide. He was begging for zebra cookies!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Did you know that zebra stripes are different no 2 are the 
same 
also from what I know Zebras are unmanageable and can`t 
be ridden 
but the are cute that`s for sure


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Do you have any side on pics of her whole body?


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Can't ride zebras, eh?





 




 




 
Honestly, OP, they all look like they have a touch of a mealy muzzle to me.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Wouldn't it be awesome....
If Zebra's had fun colored stripes..like normal horse colors where the black stripes go....I want a varnish roan zebra or a bay pintaloosa zebra! LOL


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Country Woman said:


> Did you know that zebra stripes are different no 2 are the
> same
> also from what I know Zebras are unmanageable and can`t
> be ridden
> but the are cute that`s for sure


 
You obviously never watched Racing Stripes..


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

that is only a movie


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

and rare to be able to ride a Zebra


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

it may only be a movie, but regardless- there was a zebra that was trained to ride to produce that movie 

The reason that zebras are considered 'unmanagable' is because people compare them to horses, which are similar but definately not the same. Their habits and personality closer resemble donkeys than horses and thus they require a different method of training. They also have not been domesticated for as long as the horse, and so have more of the wild nature that causes them to show agression if they are threatened and feel as if they can't get away. In truth though they are _not_ untrainable and _un_managable, they just need different training. You can't train a cat like a dog, and you can't train a lion like a tiger, but that doesn't mean they can't be trained.

Back on subject though, those zebras are ADORABLE, OP. Especially the little foal (I'm guessing they're still foals? Or is there another name for them? xD)


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I will look for Racing Stripes and watch it 
But I agree they are cute


----------



## draftgrl (Jan 8, 2011)

I would LOVE to have a zebra! They are so adorable! It would be pretty awesome if they had a BAB zebra though, it sounds pretty BA


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Country Woman said:


> and rare to be able to ride a Zebra


Actually it's not. I've ridden one, and my friend owns him. Zebra's are actually quite sweet and willing. I have some pics of me with a semi tame herd up at our holiday home...

OP, many zebra's have the browny muzzle. I once asked a game ranger, and he believes it aids them when trying to blend in and stay hidden. If you look closely at all zebras, at the top of the muzzle, you can actually see the lighter color, but most times it fades as they mature, but some (like the one you posted) keep the brown color. However, more often then not, it's actually only dust :lol:  I hope I made sense?

Look and see: (excuse the first 2 pics, he was cranky because I stopped giving him carrots :lol See how he has some brown, but not a lot? Then look at the next 3, the one on the left has quite a bit of brown, while the one on the right has practically none (you can see that better in the 2nd last pic):


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

MangoRoX87 said:


> Wouldn't it be awesome....
> If Zebra's had fun colored stripes..like normal horse colors where the black stripes go....I want a varnish roan zebra or a bay pintaloosa zebra! LOL


There are some "brown" (dilute? recessive?) zebras.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

And when you come to zorses and zonies, you get some pretty neat things:


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I have a friend that lives near me that owns 2 zebras. One is a little filly that is brown and white, maybe she'll darken up when she sheds in the spring.

The other is her black and white stallion Rarity. She has been trying for the past few years to start a breeding programs for Zorses. She's had a hard time of getting mares in foal to him as they kept aborting but was finally able to accomplish it in 2011 and has some babies coming in 2012.  They should be absolutely adorable.


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Gah! I want a Zebra! 

I bet they would feel very "tippy" to ride. Like a narrow choppy pony. Where, may I ask, do people just _get_ a Zebra from? (Wait, on second thought no one better tell me.....)


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

You can get them from breeders or more commonly from exotic animal dealers or auctions. They really aren't too hard to come by. They are, however, far more like a nasty donkey than a horse, so there's not a whole lot of appeal besides the neat-o looks and uniqueness factor.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I am pretty sure what I need is a Zorse...


----------



## Tapperjockey (Jan 2, 2012)

They go into sexual maturity a lot later than horses too (stallions are usually not ready til around 6-7).. so they don't get "studdish" or "mareish" as early.. but when they do... it can be really really bad. They aren't domesticated (unlike mustangs which are not wild, just feral.. easier to revert them to captivity), you've taught them to not be afraid of humans, and yeah, it can end up not good. many that are ridden are started young (2-4) but as they age, they get harder to handle.. worst male i ever knew was a bottlefed baby. he was like a fricken attack zebra. It's also hard to get "zorses, zonkies, and zonies" because the male zebras generally aren't fond of mares, and the females aren't impressed with the stallions.


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Tapperjockey said:


> They go into sexual maturity a lot later than horses too (stallions are usually not ready til around 6-7).. so they don't get "studdish" or "mareish" as early.. but when they do... it can be really really bad. They aren't domesticated (unlike mustangs which are not wild, just feral.. easier to revert them to captivity), you've taught them to not be afraid of humans, and yeah, it can end up not good. many that are ridden are started young (2-4) but as they age, they get harder to handle.. worst male i ever knew was a bottlefed baby. he was like a fricken attack zebra. It's also hard to get "zorses, zonkies, and zonies" because the male zebras generally aren't fond of mares, and the females aren't impressed with the stallions.


They may sexually mature later, but they do get very studdish early on. I've lost count of the amount of young stallions that have tried to kick me for getting to close to their mares. They were about 3 or 4, some even around 2. The mares aren't as bad as the stallions, but none of them are really bad. The worse they've tried to do is kick me as I go past, or try to bite, but a yell soon sends them running into the bush.

My friend's stallion gets better with age. She only started him at about 5 I believe, and he's around 8 now. He's a total sweetheart. He only acts up when you do up the girth, but then again, my 16 year TB mare does that too.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

You can keep your Zebras, but I would love a Zorse


----------



## Nuala (Jan 2, 2012)

Country Woman said:


> and rare to be able to ride a Zebra


First you said cant be ridden then rare? really? 
Zebras are great for riding and very disciplined once they understand what you ask. yes it might take them longer to get it then a horse but it is not all that 'rare'. Just as easy to ride as longhorn cattle. we actually have a ranch that trail rides their cattle...saddles and all. Well the bridle is a bit different.

Love zebras. when I shadowed at the Philadelphia Zoo they were my favorite to watch!


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

:rofl:






























LOL, if only


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

bubba13 said:


>


Holy crap, what is that? It looks cool!


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Caption said albino zebra, so I suppose that's what it is.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

bubba13 said:


> Caption said albino zebra, so I suppose that's what it is.


Which would equal a double cream in a horse. So a smokey black zebra. I want one of those too now.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Double cream is equivalent to albino? But they still have pigmentation ('course, the zebra does too, and blue eyes instead of pink, so now I'm all confused)....


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

It is the albino gene at work in horses, yes. Look at albino in plenty of other species, and you will see that it is actually more normal for pigment to remain but be significantly diluted. Humans and dogs are great examples. Mice, rats and rabbits are not, even though they are what we think of when we think albino.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

But I always thought that albinism was a recessive gene, by definition. Not incomplete dominant, like cream.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

It's the closest that has been found in horses. It's not exactly the albino gene, it's mapped slightly different. But it is the only one that really has the same effect.


----------

